# Pay increase with electric car??



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a question. I can buy a 2011 Leaf with quick charger for about 12k. Since nissan will give u a new 2015 battery once you go below 70% capacity on the 2011 battery, how much extra could i make a day in LA or san diego, since u have all the quick charge stations. I could quick charge multiple times a day, pay no gas, and then get a new battery in a year or so. what do you guys think. Is gas your biggest expense?


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Best advice: DON'T BUY A CAR JUST TO DRIVE FOR UBER

Why would you think you would make extra money driving a car like a Leaf with an 80 mile limit per charge? You will lose significant amounts of time when driving to a charging station and then waiting to charge. The Leaf is designed for short haul commuting not for cab driving.

You still have to pay for the electricity unless you charge at free chargers away from home -- and wear and tear isn't free.
Don't know which charging stations support the type of DC fast charging the Leaf can use on SL models and upgraded S and SV models -- it is different than the Tesla Super Charging. Without DC fast charging the Leaf takes 5-8 hours to charge.

You'd be better off buying a used Kia Soul or some other economical car.
But you'd be_ even better off _not spending ANY money to start driving for Uber at the current absurdly low rates in SoCal.

And you should expect Uber rates to go even lower by summer, electric rates to go up.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Best advice: DON'T BUY A CAR JUST TO DRIVE FOR UBER
> 
> Why would you think you would make extra money driving a car like a Leaf with an 80 mile limit per charge? You will lose significant amounts of time when driving to a charging station and then waiting to charge. The Leaf is designed for short haul commuting not for cab driving.
> 
> ...


i was talking about using quick chargers all the time. i assumed there everywhere in cali now. a 20 minute break isnt bad a few times a day.no??


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

evboy said:


> i was talking about using quick chargers all the time. i assumed there everywhere in cali now. a 20 minute break isnt bad a few times a day.no??


What happens when you have someone that wants to go on a long trip?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> You assumed? You're perfect for Uber. Good luck.





evboy said:


> i was talking about using quick chargers all the time. i assumed there everywhere in cali now. a 20 minute break isnt bad a few times a day.no??


Driver 42 is right. I have a nissan leaf and drive uber x. But I also have a yukon xl and drive uber black/suv. My nissan can net me 100 bucks but that's after I have driven for 10 hours and dealt with over 20 pax. I have to live on a charger and hope I get small rides because a big ride will kill my battery and now I'm stuck trying to get back to my charge network spot. A big ride with uber x is like 18 bucks and not only you will lose time getting back to charge you will quite possibly wait in line behind other drivers charging. You will run yourself ragged trying to charge and drive to make money.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

evboy said:


> Is gas your biggest expense?


At current gas prices, the cost of gas is about $0.10 per mile.
My total per mile cost is around $0.42
Going all electric will save a few cents per mile


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

evboy said:


> I have a question. I can buy a 2011 Leaf with quick charger for about 12k. Since nissan will give u a new 2015 battery once you go below 70% capacity on the 2011 battery, how much extra could i make a day in LA or san diego, since u have all the quick charge stations. I could quick charge multiple times a day, pay no gas, and then get a new battery in a year or so. what do you guys think. Is gas your biggest expense?


That was my plan at first too, to buy a Tesla and dry for Uber without worrying about gas prices. I am not sure how effective it would be with a Nissan Leaf. With the Tesla one could drive all night long and recharge afterwards, but with the leaf you would have to recharge at least once on a busy night. I suppose it depends on availability of chargers and how long it takes to charge... and also the cost of charging. I think it's worth a try. If nothing else you will have a really cool electric car, but I would not buy it depending on uber to pay for it.

By the way, I did not get the Tesla this time around. Unfortunately I was not ready to make that purchase with my last car died. But I do have a pretty cool BMW now.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> That was my plan at first too, to buy a Tesla and dry for Uber without worrying about gas prices. I am not sure how effective it would be with a Nissan Leaf. With the Tesla one could drive all night long and recharge afterwards, but with the leaf you would have to recharge at least once on a busy night. I suppose it depends on availability of chargers and how long it takes to charge... and also the cost of charging. I think it's worth a try. If nothing else you will have a really cool electric car, but I would not buy it depending on uber to pay for it.
> 
> By the way, I did not get the Tesla this time around. Unfortunately I was not ready to make that purchase with my last car died. But I do have a pretty cool BMW now.


Don't you get a big tax break buying an electric car ?
That's part of the equation.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Don't you get a big tax break buying an electric car ?
> That's part of the equation.


In California, up to 10k incentive to buy electric. That ends for Tesla, however, after they sell car #200,000. To date they've probably sold half that. I expect that incentive to end sometime in 2016. Good news is Model 3 Tesla will be available in 2017. $35k and 200 mile range.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> That was my plan at first too, to buy a Tesla and dry for Uber without worrying about gas prices. I am not sure how effective it would be with a Nissan Leaf. With the Tesla one could drive all night long and recharge afterwards, but with the leaf you would have to recharge at least once on a busy night. I suppose it depends on availability of chargers and how long it takes to charge... and also the cost of charging. I think it's worth a try. If nothing else you will have a really cool electric car, but I would not buy it depending on uber to pay for it.
> 
> By the way, I did not get the Tesla this time around. Unfortunately I was not ready to make that purchase with my last car died. But I do have a pretty cool BMW now.


The cost per mile to drive a Tesla is about $1.10
Very high value
Very high depreciation
Very high insurance


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> The cost per mile to drive a Tesla is about $1.10
> Very high value
> Very high depreciation
> Very high insurance


Model S qualifies for LUX. Not sure what those rates are, but even as Plus the ModelS would be awesome to Über with, IMO. Not a cheap car to own, but no gas, oil, filters, belts, hoses, or transmitions to replace!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Model S qualifies for LUX. Not sure what those rates are, but even as Plus the ModelS would be awesome to Über with, IMO. Not a cheap car to own, but no gas, oil, filters, belts, hoses, or transmitions to replace!


Why not a Rolls-Royce Phantom, then your customers can puke in it.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

